# Help Dating Yet Another Omega Watch



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, although this is pretty much my first post, I have been lurking for quite some time.

For a while now I have been looking for a birthdate (1965) Omega watch for myself. I have found one that has come up for sale

at an auction house (its not **bay and i assume I can't link to it to show what I am looing at). It is described as having a case hallmarked Birminham

1965, with the number 1215400, with a signed calibre 269 movement with the number 21386682.

I before I think about bidding I would like to check that this is really a 1965 watch, I have tried searching for both the case and movement

number on the Omega vintage website, but their search brings no results. The only thing I get a result for is the movement number

of 269 but I get nothing dates to 1965.

I am told the Omega search can be a bit tricky, so any advice as to what else I might do to confirm the date of this watch would be really great.

Lastly, would an Omega of this vintage have a signed Omega crown?

Thanks in advance

S


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Movement looks like 1964 according to here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=50202

Welcome! Also very new here 

Craig


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

And I guess the movements would have been made first and then put into a case. So if the hallmark says 1965 on the case I think you're onto a winner there! At least the movement doesn't come up as say 1966 or 1967 in which case it would definately not be a 1965 watch.

Craig


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Craig - just typical of me not to spot the pinned thread

I think I am just being a bit cautious as I couldn't find anything on either case number or movement number on the omega site.

S


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

http://www.chronomaddox.com/omega_serial_numbers.html

1964 for the movement

and as you say hallmark on the case dates to 1965 so I would say its 1965


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Good pick up. The vintage Omega Sea and Speedys are such a nice looking watch.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

That watch is a Dennison cased watch and so it is very nice. Dennisons traded out of Birmingham and went out of business in Feb 1967. Often (but not always) you can remove the 5 from the Dennison number and that gives the equivalent Omega case ref - your number 1215400 doesn't seem to work. It works with one of mine - 1685004 is the equivalent of Omega 168004 (hidden crown Constellation).

They were good case makers - enjoy it

Cheers


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Try looking on the Omega database for all models with cal 269 movements - you may find one like yours

BFN


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Just re-read the original question and would add: As for dating it - you're into a minefield here.

It's an English manufactured case which was assayed in Birmingham in 1965 that's a definite - whether it was made in 1965 is another question which is impossible to answer unless you have access to Dennison's records (and if you have, I'd like to know!!). It may have been made before and stockpiled - it won't have been made afterwards of course.

The Swiss made movement could have been manufactured within a couple of years of the date stated in the Omega vintage database. I have a 24 million SN Omega which was made in 1964 - the Omega database states 1966.

With these non-Omega cased watches, sometimes cases were made and stockpiled waiting for movements and sometimes it was the other way round with movements being made and stored waiting for the cases. It is impossible to be too accurate with the dating.

I wish it was less complicated but it aint

Cheers


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

if you were a bit younger you would save alot of money


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

simonsaysbet said:


> if you were a bit younger you would save alot of money


How?


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi - just a quick update, I took the plunge and won the auction for the Omega I was asking about and have just recieved it in the post (along with a very unusual looking Avia incabloc). It

looks much better in the flesh, the photo made it look like the dial would need cleaning, but its just aged nicely. Just needs a nice leather strap and an Omega buckle

Its keeping time nicely which is a bonus - thanks to everyone on here that answered my questions :thumbsup:

S


----------

